# Fracino Classico not heating



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi.

I have a Fracino Classico that will light up when I turn it on but isn't heating up or pumping water.

The last time I used it, I switched it off in the middle of it's heating cycle. Is it possible that something inside needs resetting or am I barking up the wrong tree?

It's a bit disappointing really as it isn't very old and only gets used 10 times a week max, as I'm the only one who uses it and work long hours and seem to be away from home most of the time.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

I think I might recall having experienced that once. I would try cycling it on off, possibly by the outlet switch, not its own a few times in fairly rapid succession.

Also, silly question, but it has water, right? That sounds like it thinks it is empty so I suppose he low water sensor could be stuck.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply @JayMac.

Yes there's water in it and I've tried cycling it on and off and that hasn't helped unfortunately.

I've checked and it's only 15 months old and has only been switched on for a short while for round half of those days so I'm hoping there is something that just needs resetting as nothing should have worn out in such a short time in a commercial machine.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

I would be surprised if anything were genuinely broken as a result of turning it off in the middle of a pump cycle.

I assume nothing happens if you activate the lever / pump?

Almost certainly under warranty though.

But before thinking of that I would email whoever you bought it from, or fracino themselves and ask for advice. They should almost certainly know exactly what you can do to reset it yourself.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

@coffeebean deals with a lot of Fracino kit and might just know this one off the top of his head.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Try resetting the element. You will need to take the casing off and element will be on the right hand side of the machine as you look at it from the front. There is a small plastic rectangular bit right in the middle of the element between the two connectors/wires which you need to pull out slightly and allow to ping back into place. That should reset the stat and the element should work again. If it doesn't, it's possible that the element may need replacing - try that first though as switching it off while it was heating may have tripped the stat on the element.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'm not at home today, but I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Any luck Cold War Kid?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

No luck unfortunately.

My father in law has looked at it and the element has burnt out.


----------

